# Travel Talk > General Discussion - Anything and Everything >  What is Sustainable Tourism?

## robwotson

Sustainable tourism is a form of tourism that involves being aware of the impact of tourism potential economic, environmental and cultural. Sustainable tourism operators and tourists who support the idea of ​​sustainable tourism to further efforts to ensure that their impact on the places he visits is positive rather than neutral or negative. Several certification bodies to inspect and accept the tour operators that offer packages for sustainable tourism in order to create an industry standard scale that makes it easier for tourists to select companies to do business.


The concept of sustainable tourism is closely linked to ecotourism, a form of tourism that focuses on environmental and ecological problems associated with tourism, sustainable tourism is broader. While visits are designed to sustainable solve environmental problems related to tourism are other considerations such as the impact of tourism on local economies also incorporated in the philosophy of sustainable tourism. Moreover, sustainable tourism industry very conscious of the cultural effects of tourism, especially on indigenous peoples.

----------


## xenosadams

Cultural impact of tourism is often treated with sensitive travelers in seminars and classes before the trip. These courses discuss religious beliefs, cultural traditions, as well as other issues that tourists may encounter. The goal is to allow people to witness and participate in traditional cultures, not changing them.

----------


## jollymark

Sustainable tourism is tourism attempting to make a low impact on the environment and local culture, while helping to generate future employment for local people. The aim of sustainable tourism is to ensure that development brings a positive experience for local people, tourism companies and the tourists themselves. Sustainable tourism is not the same as ecotourism.Global economists forecast continuing international tourism growth, ranging between 3 and 6 percent annually, depending on the location. As one of the world's largest and fastest growing industries, this continuous growth will place great stress on remag biologically diverse habitats and indigenous cultures, which are often used to support mass tourism. Tourists who promote sustainable tourism are sensitive to these dangers and seek to protect tourist destinations, and to protect tourism as an industry. Sustainable tourists can reduce the impact of tourism in many ways, including:

    * informing themselves of the culture, politics, and economy of the communities visited
    * anticipating and respecting local cultures, expectations and assumptions
    * contributing to intercultural understanding and tolerance
    * supporting the integrity of local cultures by favoring businesses which conserve cultural heritage and traditional values
    * supporting local economies by purchasing local goods and participating with small, local businesses
    * conserving resources by seeking out businesses that are environmentally conscious, and by using the least possible amount of non-renewable resources

----------


## dolyJms

Sustainable tourism is tourism development, which prevents damage to the environment, economy and culture of the places where it takes place. Sustainable tourism, may be unlikely to experience the kind of "boom and bust" which led to rapid growth, and the looting of sites.The aim is to ensure sustainable tourism development is a positive experience for local people, businesses tourism and tourists themselves.

----------


## petermartin12

Sustainable tourism is a form of tourism that involves being aware of the impact of tourism potential economic, environmental and cultural. Sustainable tourism operators and tourists who support the idea of ​​sustainable tourism to further efforts to ensure that their impact on the places he visits is positive rather than neutral or negative. Several certification bodies to inspect and accept the tour operators that offer packages for sustainable tourism in order to create an industry standard scale that makes it easier for tourists to select companies to do business.

----------


## alishapitbull

it means they  are not just there for  a certain thing at once like a circus passing through. their is something for them to see each time a visitor goes.

----------


## TravelBug

Didn't know this - thanks for sharing  :Smile:

----------


## seniorlivingca

Cultural impact of tourism is often treated with sensitive travelers in seminars and classes before the trip. These courses discuss religious beliefs, cultural traditions, as well as other issues that tourists may encounter. The goal is to allow people to witness and participate in traditional cultures, not changing them.

----------


## jonssmith2

sustainable tourism means: Sustainable tourism is tourism development that avoids damage to the environment, economy and cultures of the locations where it takes place. The aim of sustainable tourism is to ensure that development is a positive experience for local people; tourism companies; and tourists themselves. Under sustainable tourism, it may be unlikely to experience the kind of 'boom and bust' that led to the rapid growth, and then despoliation of locations such as the east coast of Spain in the 1970s. 


Sustainable tourism is tourism attempting to make a low impact on the environment and local culture, while helping to generate future employment for local people. The aim of sustainable tourism is to ensure that development brings a positive experience for local people, tourism companies and the tourists themselves. Sustainable tourism is not the same as ecotourism.


orlando hotels downtown

----------


## lakesideweddingevent

Cultural impact of tourism is often treated with sensitive travelers in seminars and classes before the trip. These courses discuss religious beliefs, cultural traditions, as well as other issues that tourists may encounter. The goal is to allow people to witness and participate in traditional cultures, not changing them.

----------


## travelagent

Sustainable tourism is tourism attempting to make a low impact on the environment and local culture, while helping to generate future employment for local people. The aim of sustainable tourism is to ensure that development brings a positive experience for local people, tourism companies and the tourists themselves. Sustainable tourism is not the same as ecotourism.Global economists forecast continuing international tourism growth, ranging between 3 and 6 percent annually, depending on the location. As one of the world's largest and fastest growing industries, this continuous growth will place great stress on remag biologically diverse habitats and indigenous cultures, which are often used to support mass tourism. Tourists who promote sustainable tourism are sensitive to these dangers and seek to protect tourist destinations, and to protect tourism as an industry. Sustainable tourists can reduce the impact of tourism in many ways, including:


1.  informing themselves of the culture, politics, and economy of the communities visited
2.  anticipating and respecting local cultures, expectations and assumptions
3.  contributing to intercultural understanding and tolerance
4.  supporting the integrity of local cultures by favoring businesses which conserve cultural heritage and traditional values
5.  supporting local economies by purchasing local goods and participating with small, local businesses
6.  conserving resources by seeking out businesses that are environmentally conscious, and by using the least possible amount of non-renewable resources

----------


## lakesideweddingevent

Sustainable tourism is tourism development, which prevents damage to the environment, economy and culture of the places where it takes place. Sustainable tourism, may be unlikely to experience the kind of "boom and bust" which led to rapid growth, and the looting of sites.The aim is to ensure sustainable tourism development is a positive experience for local people, businesses tourism and tourists themselves.

----------


## eddiecrosby

The cultural impact of tourism is often treated with travelers sensitive to seminars and classes before the trip. These courses discuss religious beliefs, cultural traditions, as well as other questions that tourists may encounter. The aim is to allow people to witness and participate in traditional cultures, not change them.

----------


## peterjacky

Cultural impact of tourism is often treated with sensitive travelers in seminars and classes before the trip. These courses discuss religious beliefs, cultural traditions, as well as other issues that tourists may encounter. The goal is to allow people to witness and participate in traditional cultures, not changing them.

----------


## martinpeter

Cultural impact of tourism is often treated with sensitive travelers in seminars and classes before the trip. These courses discuss religious beliefs, cultural traditions, as well as other issues that tourists may encounter. The goal is to allow people to witness and participate in traditional cultures, not changing them.

----------


## alicewatson

Sustainable tourism is tourism development which prevents damage to the environment, economy and cultures of places where it occurs. Sustainable tourism is not the same as ecotourism.

----------


## petersidle10

Global economists forecast continuing international tourism growth, ranging between 3 and 6 percent annually, depending on the location. As one of the world's largest and fastest growing industries, this continuous growth will place great stress on remag biologically diverse habitats and indigenous cultures, which are often used to support mass tourism.

----------


## petersidle10

Sustainable tourism is a form of tourism that involves being aware of the impact of tourism potential economic, environmental and cultural. Sustainable tourism operators and tourists who support the idea of ​​sustainable tourism to further efforts to ensure that their impact on the places he visits is positive rather than neutral or negative. Several certification bodies to inspect and accept the tour operators that offer packages for sustainable tourism in order to create an industry standard scale that makes it easier for tourists to select companies to do business.

----------


## petersonzoya

Cultural impact of tourism is often treated with sensitive travelers in seminars and classes before the trip. These courses discuss religious beliefs, cultural traditions, as well as other issues that tourists may encounter. The goal is to allow people to witness and participate in traditional cultures, not changing them.

----------


## robinjack14

Sustainable tourism means visit historical place, cultural and environmental. More information are give above It's such a nice information.

----------


## vilsonmark

Sustainable tourism is tourism development, which prevents damage to the environment, economy and culture of the places where it takes place. Sustainable tourism, may be unlikely to experience the kind of "boom and bust" which led to rapid growth, and the looting of sites.The aim is to ensure sustainable tourism development is a positive experience for local people, businesses tourism and tourists themselves.

----------


## peterdohetry

Sustainable tourism is a form of tourism that involves being aware of the impact of tourism potential economic, environmental and cultural. Sustainable tourism operators and tourists who support the idea of ​​sustainable tourism to further efforts to ensure that their impact on the places he visits is positive rather than neutral or negative.

----------


## kevinanderson852

Cultural impact of tourism is often treated with sensitive travelers in seminars and classes before the trip. These courses discuss religious beliefs, cultural traditions, as well as other issues that tourists may encounter. The goal is to allow people to witness and participate in traditional cultures, not changing them.

----------


## jonathanpeter545

Cultural impact of tourism is often treated with sensitive travelers in seminars and classes before the trip. These courses discuss religious beliefs, cultural traditions, as well as other issues that tourists may encounter. The goal is to allow people to witness and participate in traditional cultures, not changing them.

----------


## peterdavid789

Several certification bodies to inspect and accept the tour operators that offer packages for sustainable tourism in order to create an industry standard scale that makes it easier for tourists to select companies to do business.

----------


## davidthomson159

Sustainable tourism is tourism attempting to make a low impact on the environment and local culture, while helping to generate future employment for local people. The aim of sustainable tourism is to ensure that development brings a positive experience for local people, tourism companies and the tourists themselves. Sustainable tourism is not the same as ecotourism.Global economists forecast continuing international tourism growth, ranging between 3 and 6 percent annually, depending on the location.

----------


## Justinesparm

Sustainability is a growing trend in all industries. The increasing popularity of sustainability has very nice and useful. it can also helps us for industry professionals. it have also a website so If anyone wants to know more about it, than go to it's website.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

Cultural impact of tourism is often treated with sensitive travelers in seminars and classes before the trip. These courses discuss religious beliefs, cultural traditions, as well as other issues that tourists may encounter. The goal is to allow people to witness and participate in traditional cultures, not changing them.

----------


## jonathonkevin582

Cultural impact of tourism is often treated with sensitive travelers in seminars and classes before the trip. These courses discuss religious beliefs, cultural traditions, as well as other issues that tourists may encounter. The goal is to allow people to witness and participate in traditional cultures, not changing them.

----------


## davidmarkham523

Sustainable tourism operators and tourists who support the idea of ​​sustainable tourism to further efforts to ensure that their impact on the places he visits is positive rather than neutral or negative. Several certification bodies to inspect and accept the tour operators that offer packages for sustainable tourism in order to create an industry standard scale that makes it easier for tourists to select companies to do business.

----------


## stuartjames58

Sustainable tourism is tourism attempting to make a low impact on the environment and local culture, while helping to generate future employment for local people. The aim of sustainable tourism is to ensure that development brings a positive experience for local people, tourism companies and the tourists themselves. Sustainable tourism is not the same as ecotourism.

----------


## robinpeter87

Cultural impact of tourism is often treated with sensitive travelers in seminars and classes before the trip. These courses discuss religious beliefs, cultural traditions, as well as other issues that tourists may encounter. The goal is to allow people to witness and participate in traditional cultures, not changing them.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

Sustainable tourism is not the same as ecotourism.Global economists forecast continuing international tourism growth, ranging between 3 and 6 percent annually, depending on the location. As one of the world's largest and fastest growing industries, this continuous growth will place great stress on remag biologically diverse habitats and indigenous cultures, which are often used to support mass tourism.

----------


## justinthomsony

Hey, it's really great form! I am really amazed to know about Sustainable Tourism. As the post unveils that it's a form of tourism that involves being aware of the impact of tourism. This one is really one of elegant feature about tourism for me. I am really impressed to know something unique about tourism.

----------


## joylord01

Sustainable tourism is tourism development which prevents damage to the environment, economy and cultures of places where it occurs. Sustainable tourism is not the same as tourism.

----------


## charliewarhol

Sustainable tourism operators and tourists who support the idea of ​​sustainable tourism to further efforts to ensure that their impact on the places he visits is positive rather than neutral or negative.

----------


## antony

In my opinion sustainable tourism is to use the natural resources in a way which preserves them for future generations also. The use of natural resources should be judicious so that they are not exhausted for the future generations.

----------


## carolgreen834

conserving resources by seeking out businesses that are environmentally conscious, and by using the least possible amount of non-renewable resources

----------


## certvalue111

hello...Sustainable tourism is an industry committed to making a low impact on the environment and local culture, while helping to generate future employment for local people.The positive of sustainable tourism is to ensure that development is a positive experience for local people; tourism companies; and tourists themselves.

----------

